#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > سوال: درخواست برنامه برای نوشتن بازیهای کامپیوتری

## khaled2152

سلام.. درخواست روش برنامه نویسی برای بازیهای کامپیوتری رادارم میخواستم بدانم با چه برنامه ای میشه بازیهای کامپیوتری نوشت واصولا راهنمایی در این زمینه رامیخواستم.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## EleRam

باید پلتفرمی که میخواید براش بازی رو بسازی مشخص کنید بعد از اون سبک و نوع بازی هم می تونه تاثیر گذار باشه در انتخاب زبان
معمولا برای هر پلتفرمی نوشتن برنامه های سنگین اعم از بازی ها بهتره که با زبان بومی و نزدیک به اون (زبان های سطح پایین تر) نوشته بشن. به عنوان مثال برای اندروید جاوا بهترین گزینه هست.

----------


## EleRam

ببخشید پست تکراری ارسال شد...

----------


## فاطمیه

سلام دوست عزیز به این سایت های یه سر بزن
http://kishmehr.org/courses/3/56/
http://www.irgame.net/
http://elan.ir/category/%D8%A2%D9%85...7%D8%B2%DB%8C/
http://rasekhoon.net/forum/thread/797647/page1/

----------

